# New Paint Doeling!



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

I was planning on posting about this doe *after* she arrived here (in 9 days  ) but just couldn't wait any longer. 

This is Capriole's Precariously Pompous. :wahoo: 

Sire: Capriole's Valor (ennoblement pending) 
Dam: Capriole's Passion's Pride (300+ points)

"Poppy" was shown at the *2014 ABGA National Show* and placed 4th in her class of 3-6 month FB does!!

Just this weekend Poppy won her class of 11 both days and was Jr. Grand today at the Great American Boer Goat Show in OR! Poppy was shown by Maddie Fenton.

I am SOOOOOO excited to be adding this girl to our herd! A huge thank you to Terry Brown of Capriole Boers for selling us this gorgeous doe. Terry does have kid back options from Poppy.

What do you think?? I'm counting down the days until we get her...


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Wowee! She's a stunner alright  Congrats on her, she's gunna turn out awesome


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

Wow!! What a great addition... Your herd is already fantastic, so she's like icing on the cake


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

She's really cool. A couple of times I looked at her today and yesterday and thought she was Liberty. And then I thought, "oh, that's Madi". Now you say it was your doe. sorta weird in a good way.


----------



## springkids (Sep 12, 2013)

Very nice!!!! She will fit in perfectly with the rest of your herd.::


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Beautiful girl!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Thank you guys! Caroline and I saw her when we were at Terry's place last month and just fell in love with her.  I can't wait to get her here!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

This is her dam Passion's Pride as a yearling.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Here are some pictures my friend Rhonda just sent me.  

Tuesday can't come fast enough! We'll be getting Dandi back then (YAY!! I miss Dandi!) as well as Poppy and a 3 y/o paint from Terry.


----------



## RaineyDayFarms (Oct 10, 2013)

Congrats :clap:


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

She does look like liberty. A big congrats she beautiful. I got a doe that looks like her a few month ago....color wise not body wise  but I thought the one white leg was so neat. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Thank you Selena and Jessica.  I love her color too. Some paint can be pretty boring.... so I like the interesting ones!


----------



## RaineyDayFarms (Oct 10, 2013)

Her markings are really neat. Icing on the cake 

I have a stupid question about markings. I know with horses minimally marked pintos can still produce a lot of color. Is the same true in goats?


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Yeah definitely.  I've seen that happen. Breeding color is so fun.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Or you have 2 very colorful goats and they give you no color lol. That happened to a lady I know. She spent A LOT of money on a dapple doe bred so such a handsome dapple buck and she got a red buckling. So was so mad. 



Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Yep. I got two traditional bucks from two paint parents last year.... The third kid was a little red doe.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Then there's the super lucky ones.....like where I got one doe from. All does and the buck were traditional and yet that buck threw dapples and paints and one really cool red roan kid.


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

She is really wide and long. I really like her. Your kids next year are going to be even more super!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

I just can't wait to see her again.  Just 4 more days!!! It's going to be 105 degrees where we pick them up.... YIKES!!!! 97 back at home. That is waaaaaaay too hot. We are dying over here today and it just reached 90! 

I saw yesterday on the ABGA show listing that Poppy won 25 points at the show.  So she's got 3 of our 5 show does beat already! Liberty, Dazzle and Rainbows all have 10 points. Dandi has 116.


----------



## Frosty (Feb 13, 2010)

Another lovely addition to your already great herd. Going to be interesting to see what she produces..


----------



## RaineyDayFarms (Oct 10, 2013)

Ick. I wouldn't have thought it would be so hot there. We are only in the mid 90's(+humidity) I hate the heat.

That's cool she's doing good. I can imagine your excited to get her.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Lol you guys would croak here. We had a major cool off to a 91 humid as heck but has been 100-107 
Your new girl will love living in the cooler weather even though it's hot for you. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

I'm sure she will but we'll be staying indoors mostly until it cools down! I don't remember it being this hot here before, at least not in July. Our poor goats are really breathing heavy even in the shade. And today was one of the coolest days for over a week!!  

I'm worried aboutt hauling these does in the trailer in 105 degree weather, but they should be fine with windows open.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

We leave to go get Dandi, Poppy and Reddy in an hour. Yay! I've been counting down the days and am so glad the wait is over.  :wahoo::stars::leap:


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Have a safe trip 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Have a safe trip, Victoria!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

We're back! Here they are!  I don't think they are related at all... which is funny cause these two look a lot alike! Reddy is 3 y/o and Poppy is 6 months. Dandi looks awesome too.  So excited to finally have them here!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Beautiful girls! Congrats!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Oh no more competition in the ring.:hammer:

Are you taking them to Big Top?


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

nancy d said:


> Oh no more competition in the ring.:hammer:


Yeah, now how am I supposed to compete? :help:


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks!! Yeah, Babe, Dandi, Dazzle, Poppy and Rainbows are coming to BT.  You're coming to BT Sydney?? 

Here's Dandi.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Scottyhorse said:


> Yeah, now how am I supposed to compete? :help:


 It's all about rubbing elbows and face to face time with the best people in the world.

Victoria Im in the middle of changing my mind about coming. Iffen I can get these 4 doelings on rush. And sweet talk Bob into it. Just tattooed them today.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

I hope you can come Nancy!! Wouldn't be the same without you!


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

Dandi is a long chunk! :lol:


----------



## Emzi00 (May 3, 2013)

It's when I see gorgeous goats like yours that makes me kinda really want boers.... absolutely beautiful!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks Emma.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

This is Capriole's Reddy To Rock.  Her and Poppy are best buddies.


----------



## RaineyDayFarms (Oct 10, 2013)

They are all beautiful does. Glad everything went good with the trip 

It is funny how much reddy and poppy look a like, especially since they aren't related.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Yeah, they look AND act like mother and daughter. It's pretty cute.  I'm glad they have each other.


----------



## Lily's Mom (Jun 8, 2012)

I was thinking that my does were looking good then I saw those pics. She is gorgeous and very well built for her age!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks! We love her.  She's gotten SO sweet.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I know this is an older post, LOL, but I just had to say, your goats are gorgeous. I do not know how I missed this thread but I did. A bit late but hey, trying to make up for lost time drooling. ;-):drool:


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

Did she have kids this past year? If so, what did she have?


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Aw, thanks Pam. I appreciate that. Yeah, just 14 months late... 

Pompous is 3 months bred. She was ultrasounded a couple weeks ago and we counted 3, maybe 4 kids. :shock: She's still a big sweet heart and just won the whole show this weekend. 

Attached some updated pics of Reddy. She is now owned and shown by my friend at Aubry Goats. Reddy produced my best doeling ever this year (Roxi)!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Beautiful :thumb:

HeHe. Oh well,;-) better late than never? :laugh:


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)




----------

